
Crypto Is Over: Paris Fintech Summit Returns to Disrupting Banks - glassworm
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-03/crypto-is-over-paris-fintech-summit-returns-to-disrupting-banks
======
r32a_
The general consensus in the crypto community is that everyone is ok with
these types of companies and people leaving crypto.

People came into crypto to get rich quick and now that the hype is gone, those
people are going to chase another wave, leaving the rest of the community to
build (or at least attempt to build) real products that people want to use.

